
Benchmarking the AWS Graviton2 with KeyDB – M6g up to 65% faster - otterley
https://docs.keydb.dev/blog/2020/03/02/blog-post/
======
ksec
~50% increase in performance at 20% reduction in cost / hr.

So ARM on Server all of a sudden went from a FAD to actually delivering cost /
performance benefits that no one should ignore them.

Unfortunately that means DO and Linode will have an even harder time to
complete.

~~~
mappu
The AWS Graviton2 is definitely something special, but its CPU cores are off-
the-shelf ARM Neoverse N1 cores that anyone can license - Linode and DO can
just buy e.g. the Ampere Altra for the same result.

